# Plumbed in coffee corner



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

It has been a long time coming, we started our total house renovation project in May last year.

Today, I have finally plucked up the courage to drill a hole in the worktop and plumb in the coffee machine.

The kitchen had a huge rejig and our sink is now on an island in the middle of the kitchen.

This meant I was able to use the water supply and waste from the old sink.

Bit messy at the moment, once I am happy it is all working properly I will tidy up the cables and pipes

Loving having the machine plumbed in, no more tank refills and no emptying the drip tray


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Tasty, no more faff then.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Jony said:


> Tasty, no more faff then.


The faff of filling the tank has been replaced by faff of a white worktop. Doh


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Lovely stuff! The Compak is a great piece of kit


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

It's great when you can come in, switch it on and not have to worry about filling it. Same with not having to empty a drip tray. Do you get line pressure pre-infusion now?

Have you fitted a pressure regulating valve as well?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Rhys said:


> It's great when you can come in, switch it on and not have to worry about filling it. Same with not having to empty a drip tray. Do you get line pressure pre-infusion now?
> 
> Have you fitted a pressure regulating valve as well?


Great isn't it









I get about 2bar line pressure. So I can lift handle to just before pump kicks in and line preinfuse.

Need to get a test kit to check water hardness. The main reason I wanted to plumb in was to add more magnesium and calcium - our water is near RO out of the Tap <canofworms></canofworms>


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

aaroncornish said:


> The faff of filling the tank has been replaced by faff of a white worktop. Doh


\\

Could be worth sourcing a thin rubber mat to protect the worktop and contain coffee grounds and spills to prevent stains on the white top.


----------



## Luke. (Feb 20, 2018)

Fantastic set up! Have you noticed a big difference now you are using water from the tap?


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks perfect. The filter canister's not too big either. Did you buy it all as a kit?


----------



## Rj_d2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Haha I feel your pain watch out for red wine spills!


----------



## drmarc (Mar 4, 2018)

Looks great! We are re-doing our kitchen later this year and I'd love to get a machine to plumb in!


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

BaggaZee said:


> Looks perfect. The filter canister's not too big either. Did you buy it all as a kit?


Indeed, the filter, filter head and stainless steel pipes came in kit. I added digital flow meter and flush valve

Kit was from the water warehouse for 120 quid


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Luke. said:


> Fantastic set up! Have you noticed a big difference now you are using water from the tap?


Hey Luke

Not huge difference as I always put tap water through a Britta mg+ filter. Just a lot less faff now


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> \\
> 
> Could be worth sourcing a thin rubber mat to protect the worktop and contain coffee grounds and spills to prevent stains on the white top.


On the list for next IKEA trip. Pretty sure they do one for desks


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

aaroncornish said:


> Great isn't it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey @aaroncornish can I ask how you calculated what your line pressure was when fitting this?


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey @ATZ - I knew in advance that our water main was at about 1.5bar, because that is the max pressure I could get into my boiler, which is a combi boiler.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

aaroncornish said:


> Hey @ATZ - I knew in advance that our water main was at about 1.5bar, because that is the max pressure I could get into my boiler, which is a combi boiler.


Thanks. I need to figure out what my line pressure is before I fit my new machine. Incidentally also a profitec


----------

